# IWC 3717 Pilot Chrono (real or replica?)



## harley141 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I would like to seek some advice before i shell out cash for a IWC 3717 bracelet. The seller I came across seems to have the authentic papers and full set (box+papers) along with the piece.

As this will be my first luxury watch, was hoping if any IWC experts might be able to tell if the picture attached below is clear enough to see whether the watch is authentic or a fake. That pic is all I have for now before I meet the person for the deal. Hoping if someone can also give me some information on how to identify the item from being a replica of sorts? What should I look out for during the deal?

THanks!!!


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

The Pilot in the picture looks to be genuine. The biggest tell is the 12 o clock marker. The genuine marker is a bit rounded. In most replica's the triangle is very sharp. Another tell are the pins used in the subdial hands. The chinese Pilot uses brass pins, while IWC uses stainless steel pins. Another difference is the finishing of the polished edges on the case. This can't be seen from this picture, but the finishing on the IWC case is very sharp and precise.


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

Bravo dimer.

Its amazing what can be faked these days.

There are fake watch watchmakers that can transform a 3717 into one that would be extremely difficult to tell apart from a genuine. 

They can get the polish down the fake cases into a believable finish, they can reluminate the dial to be extremely similar that you would need a loupe to tell the difference. They can also swap the movement out to that of a Swiss made ETA 7750 with the SS stems or even use a genuine IWC ETA 7750 which are available in the market. 

At the end though the cost involved becomes quite similar to that of a second hand real 3717 so it makes little sense.

If I had any suspicion, I would open up the case and verify the serial numbers with IWC and check for the iron Faraday cage.


----------



## neil1970 (Sep 8, 2009)

Dimer said:


> The Pilot in the picture looks to be genuine. The biggest tell is the 12 o clock marker. The genuine marker is a bit rounded. In most replica's the triangle is very sharp. Another tell are the pins used in the subdial hands. The chinese Pilot uses brass pins, while IWC uses stainless steel pins. Another difference is the finishing of the polished edges on the case. This can't be seen from this picture, but the finishing on the IWC case is very sharp and precise.


Hi Dimer

My pilots chrono (bought from an authorised dealer) has a very sharp pointed triangle, I have searched for images and alot of genuine ones seem to have very sharp pointed triangles, for example https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/iwc-pilots-chronograph-3717-pictorial-434091.html

anyway I guess maybe iwc started sharpening up their points in the later models?

just thought I'd mention this

cheers

N


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

neil1970 said:


> Hi Dimer
> 
> My pilots chrono (bought from an authorised dealer) has a very sharp pointed triangle, I have searched for images and alot of genuine ones seem to have very sharp pointed triangles, for example https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/iwc-pilots-chronograph-3717-pictorial-434091.html
> 
> ...


I think what he means is that the 12 marker sharp point is supposed to look like a dollop of super luminova. On the fake watches, this looks like a lego block.


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

FlyPenFly said:


> I think what he means is that the 12 marker sharp point is supposed to look like a dollop of super luminova. On the fake watches, this looks like a lego block.


exactly :-!

I have comparison pics somewhere on my mac. I'll have a look tonight.


----------



## neil1970 (Sep 8, 2009)

Dimer said:


> exactly :-!
> 
> I have comparison pics somewhere on my mac. I'll have a look tonight.


ah I see, mine does look like a solid block:think::think::think: Got me paranoid here :-sHeres the original thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/finally-member-club-377424.html

and here's a couple of shots:think:


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

neil1970 said:


> ah I see, mine does look like a solid block:think::think::think: Got me paranoid here :-sHeres the original thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/finally-member-club-377424.html
> 
> and here's a couple of shots:think:


Try opening up the case to check if you have a farady cage, take a pic of that. On the fake watches, this is just a piece of polished steel. Take pics of the movement.

Those pics seem to be blocked for me at work, check if your 7 on the date wheel matches this:


----------



## neil1970 (Sep 8, 2009)

FlyPenFly said:


> Try opening up the case to check if you have a farady cage, take a pic of that. On the fake watches, this is just a piece of polished steel. Take pics of the movement.
> 
> Those pics seem to be blocked for me at work, check if your 7 on the date wheel matches this:


appreciate your reply! - The seven matches that one


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

I would make sure to check the thickness and shape as well. But honestly, hard to tell without opening it up at least.


----------



## neil1970 (Sep 8, 2009)

ok thanks mate, I haven't got the tools to open it and it was from an ad so i don't know why I'm being to paranoid - it just looks like the triangle is sharp edged to me, like something thats been stuck on rather thatn painted on


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

Thats why I would be worried, it shouldn't look at all like its been stuck on, it should look like very slightly clumpy, not like plastic.

Try this, charge the lume with a flashlight for a minute or two, wait about an hour, go into a dark room (bathroom?) and see if the lume still seems bright after you give your eyes about a minute or two to adjust. Along with the hands, it should still be very bright.


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

I have very good comparison pictures of the genuine vs the fake Pilot. I will try to post them tonight. The pictures tell you everything


----------



## neil1970 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you Flypen & Dimer!


----------



## neil1970 (Sep 8, 2009)

FlyPenFly said:


> Thats why I would be worried, it shouldn't look at all like its been stuck on, it should look like very slightly clumpy, not like plastic.
> 
> Try this, charge the lume with a flashlight for a minute or two, wait about an hour, go into a dark room (bathroom?) and see if the lume still seems bright after you give your eyes about a minute or two to adjust. Along with the hands, it should still be very bright.


just done this and the lume is still extremely bright|>


----------



## neil1970 (Sep 8, 2009)

just been looking at some other pics and to illustrate what I mean by looking 'a bit stuck on' see the third pic (the b&w one) down in this thread - https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/my-new-3717-a-326327.html
Mine looks like this & to my mind this does look like a piece of material that has been applied rather than lume that has been painted on


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## neil1970 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks very much for putting these up Dimer, I'm sure alot of people will find them useful :-!:thanks


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello Harley,
Even if this watch is real, what would really bother me is the position of the hour counter. Even though it is mostly blocked by the bottom of the chronograph second hand, you can tell that it does NOT line straight up. I know there is some paralax going on but it is off set to the right significantly more than the minute counter is--which appears ok.

Believe me, if I am correct, it is more than just a simple adjustment.

Beware and good luck,
heb


harley141 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to seek some advice before i shell out cash for a IWC 3717 bracelet. The seller I came across seems to have the authentic papers and full set (box+papers) along with the piece.
> 
> ...


----------

